# Your Scariest Gaming Moments...



## Psi Xen (May 9, 2009)

Mine was probably on Dead Space when you're trying to get all those meteors in the incinerator. When you do that and restore the gravity, a battalion of necromorphes come running at you from both sides of the room.

All you can think is just kill the ones you see on screen but you also have to remember there is some coming behind you.

Aside from the surprise scares that game had, the real intense parts came when it's just you and about 20 enemies coming to bite your neck off.

I also had a few good scares in Fallout 3. I swear, you can't hear some enemies running at you.


----------



## Lukar (May 9, 2009)

When I still had Okami for the Wii, I got to the abandoned pirate ship (Oddly, it was on Mother's Day- funny, huh?). Y'know those monsters with floating heads that kinda remind you of Orochimaru from Naruto? You know, the ones that continue to move even after you pull up the Celestial Brush?

Well, I saw one coming. IT SCARED THE SHIT OUTTA ME. Instead of pausing the game, I accidentally brought up the brush. It continued moving towards the screen.

I shrieked a little.

Oh, and while it wasn't "scary," I was playing Left 4 Dead online, and towards the end of one of the levels, a Tank chased me INTO the safe room. ;.;


----------



## pheonix (May 9, 2009)

Playing resident evil 1 and 2 for the first time with the volume high and the lights out while it was storming. That giant fucker in the green trench coat scared the shit outta me busting through walls all of a sudden and shit. >.<


----------



## Lukar (May 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Playing resident evil 1 and 2 for the first time with the volume high and the lights out while it was storming. That giant fucker in the green trench coat scared the shit outta me busting through walls all of a sudden and shit. >.<



Have you gone through the whole "OMG DOGS JUST BROKE IN THROUGH THE WINDOWS" part? xD


----------



## Ratte (May 9, 2009)

The last devilgate in Okami...ugh...

I'm so glad I beat it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 9, 2009)

I got so into playing Clock Tower: The First Fear that I jumped when Scissorman would show up out of nowhere.


----------



## Lukar (May 9, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I got so into playing Clock Tower: The First Fear that I jumped when Scissorman would show up out of nowhere.



I think I saw that on G4 once. Is that the game where a man with a giant pair of scissors is chasing you through a giant mansion or something?


----------



## pheonix (May 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Have you gone through the whole "OMG DOGS JUST BROKE IN THROUGH THE WINDOWS" part? xD



Oh of course, but that was in the day and it wasn't storming outside at the time. lol


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 9, 2009)

I was playing 360 version of Left 4 Dead, and I was lagging behind a bit (I tend to wander now-and-then, I usually pay for it), I was like "Sorry guys! I'm coming, don't worry!", and without my knowledge, a hunter (player) spawned around the corner of the long brick hallway before the ramps down to where the red room is on No Mercy - I was just turning the corner to the hallway. 

I apparently didn't hear the music, or the snarling of the hunter, which usually I'm pretty good at, and whipped around the corner to catch up - BOOM he pounced me, and started ripping my insides out. 

My volume was up quite loud, I wasn't expecting it, and the best thing I could shout for help:
"OH MY GOD ZOMBIE IT'S A FUCKING ZOMMMMBIEEE"

I was scared out of my mind.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 9, 2009)

It would have to be the first Nazi Zombie level in World at War.  I was rebuilding one of those wooden barriers.  I finished that and turned around with a zombie right in my face.  I was not expecting that.  My father and I both jumped.  XD


----------



## Icarus (May 9, 2009)

Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth
Chapter 2: Attack of the Fishermen.

Oh.
My.
Fucking.
GOD.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 9, 2009)

Final Fantasy II.


Never again.


----------



## Terror (May 9, 2009)

I would say that my scariest moment, was sitting in the dark in my friend's room, watching him play Fatal Frame with the Surround Sound turned up.


----------



## AsherCat (May 9, 2009)

I was playing System Shock 2 (I wish they'd make a three!) And I was going through this area and ran into a dark room, the second I did an explosion happened and a huge ass spider leaped at me, caused me to jump and hit my head on the bars of my bunk bed(I have a desk instead of lower bed) This happened at like 12pm, and the next morning I had a huge bump on my head. 

Another time on the game a ghost of a human who died int he game popped up and shot himself and that scared the hell out me too.

other than that, only Doom 3 and a few other games like Dead Space have made me jump a few times.

System Shock is worth a few scares though. A lot of the stuff you never expect.


----------



## MattyK (May 9, 2009)

Garry's Mod:
Was posing on zw_infected_city and decided to have abit of fun with Dave's SNPC Pack, had a bit of a war between some Hunters and the Facehuggers. 
Anyway, it was about five minutes after the fight, I had cleared up everything; corpses and such. When I went back to spawn to start posing something for my Factionthread.
*Scree!* *Skitter skitter skitter*
I looked around in obvious stupor. Assuming it was just the map's soundscape changing, I turned back to my task at hand.
*WH-PUNK!* 
I looked around. Okay, that is NOT a Soundscape. I examined the surroundings carefully, flashlight on at all times, scanning the pavement carefully.
*Skitter...*
AHA! Spotted the fucker, literally 2 metres ahead of me as it just mounted the curb. I quickswitch to my shotty and blast it away. I remove the corpse, and ponder how the hell it was still around after the map cleanup. 'Prolly replicated or something from the Hunter Corpses.
I turn back to my posing. Everythings casual for now.
*Skitter skitter...*
I turn around, looking for another of those tiny little fucks. Nothing. And turn back to my Po- _*SCREE AAAK!* *FACEHUGGER FILLS MY VIEW* *MattyK was killed by snpc_facehugger*_
*I FALL OVER BACKWARDS IN MY CHAIR. The fucker was one metre above the Pose, on an Overhang.
* 
Another case;

I was building in the hangar in gm_construct, I recently had a typical "rebel vs. strider" battle.
I was about halfway through making a Databox, when I heard something outside. 
_*Whumph*_
I poke my head out of the hangar, look around it casually, and go back inside. 
I continue wiring the RAM Cards to the Data plu-_*Whumph*_
The fuck? *Pokes head out in noclip. Nothing, just a few leftover Rebel NPC's wandering around.*
I'd say the Half-hour timer was up, so as per usual, Pigeons start spawning in random places.
One of the Pigeons spawns about a metre away, and begins to fly through the skyli-_*KHASHEEEK!*_
The Pigeon, freshly spawned, was SKEWERED, on a Strider. What I don't understand is why I can't see it, I head over to where the Pigeon spawned. The fresh corpse drops through the skylight a few metres away.
Clearly confused, I spawn a quad of RPG-Armed rebels on the roof. And return to my data box.
_*PEW PEW PEW! BANG! PEW PEW! BANG!*_
I poke my head up through the skylight, in noclip. Four fresh corpses, no sign of the culprit Strider.
I return to my Data box, considering placing a few turrets around, but refu-_"VROO! DU-DU-DU-DUUH!"_
...I look behind me, catching a glimpse of one HUGE foot to my left, _*KAAH-SHEEEEK*_ _and my world turns to black_. *MattyK was killed by npc_strider*


----------



## Wuffie (May 10, 2009)

The scariest thing for me... The first F.E.A.R., I got that the day it came out and went home and played it. I was on an old laptop, so the graphics were turned down pretty low... But it was still very discernable, and well... Dead Space, Fatal Frame, any RE, and even Call of Cthulu did not get me as nervous as the final few levels of that game.


----------



## DrZed (May 10, 2009)

AvP1 and AvP2 (not that scary as first one, though) as a marine.


----------



## Not A Fox (May 10, 2009)

No chronological order:

Doom: In particular, the demons and invisible demons. Especially the invisibles. Running around in whole sections with little to no to on and off light was hell. Running around in the same conditions, but with an invisible fucking demon being pissed off & running all over the place and sneaking up on you? Ah. Fucking. Shit. Was that horror movie material. I don't even care how cartoony everything was, that was fucking scary as all get out. That, and playing the game with no sound effects and the music volume all the way up. God damn.

Alien Resurrection: I never really played this game without being godmode on. I had a right to. Normal alien games have the zenomorphs as some pussy whipped ball-less crybabies getting fussy whenever you shot them. But not these motherfuckers. Oh shit no. Your first encounter with just the NORMAL fucking drone is over in 5 seconds. You either pray and clinch your ass and jump and fire your pistol all over the place and SOMEHOW manage to drop that douchebag or he kills you before you even know what happened to your face. And that's just the first encounter. With a NORMAL drone. Then you gotta face more drones. Multiple drones at once. fucking WARRIORS. God damn face huggers that come out of nowhere and are all over your face before you even see them and the QUEEN and the fucking giant assed NEWBORN. and just the regular fucking drone kills you in 2 hits. And apparently noone believes in lighting in the future, so you can't even see shit in front of you. 

Black: 2nd or third level in, it's night-time out in buttfuck nowhere in nameless former soviet block country. You're minding your own business walking through a ravine when out from fucking nowhere comes this big ass motherfucker jumping down right in front of with full body armor and a shotgun and he comes CHARGING AT YOU FULL SPEED, SPAS 12 BLAZING. Oh, you learn to fear these fuckers. You learn that on the first get together. And it only gets worse. You'll be minding your own business killing their buds when one shoots through the fucking WALL IN FRONT OF YOU AND THROWS A FIT. What're you gonna do? You're gonna blow a wall out behind you with the last few shells you have while left pissing yourself and screaming as you run like a little bitch because YOU DONT HAVE ENOUGH LEAD TO STOP HIM FROM BEING MAD AT YOU AND FIRING HIS SEMI-AUTOMATIC ASSAULT SHOTGUN. 

Silent Hill 2: Self Explanatory


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 10, 2009)

I remember once getting surprised by Ben so much on Halo 2 on 25 Kill Slayer that I once grabbed a Plasma Grenade and started commiting suicide.  Its not fun when Ill be roaming the hall and then hell get me from behind.


----------



## LizardKing (May 10, 2009)

Chasing Avery Marx around the attic in the dark with a broken flashlight while he chases me with a nail gun and night-vision goggles in Shadowman. Goddamn. Also chasing Jack the Ripper through the old London Underground. Aaaargh.

Also the first time going through the haunted house in Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines. A bit like silent hill. I've actually played silent hill, but didn't think all that much of it, but this was creepy as fuck.


----------



## Ruko (May 10, 2009)

The first time you are introduced to the regenerators in RE4 scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Kuraggo (May 10, 2009)

Playing Fatal Frame II, i was in a room with no idea of what to do, my cousin that was watching suggested me to point the camera at a wall, and as soon as the game entered first person mode through the camera, a ghost of a deceased woman with her neck broken appeared right in front of me covering the entire screen. I instinctively paused the game and jumped 2 meters backwards to my bed, my cousing freaked out and didn't want to continue watching. lol

The baby ghosts in the school of Silent Hill.
Being chased by nemesis while i only had the knife.
Hellish sounds while walking down a dark, blood covered hall with red symbols in Doom 3.

More recently:

Playing the demo of FEAR 2 and being grabbed by the girl in the theater.

I was playing GTA IV and i was just shooting at the walls inside the first safehouse, i decided to go out and as i opened the door 2 dudes rushed through the stairs charging and shooting at me like mad, i wasn't expecting that so it scared me.:shock:




Lukar said:


> Have you gone through the whole "OMG DOGS JUST BROKE IN THROUGH THE WINDOWS" part? xD



That's a classic moment


----------



## frisse (May 10, 2009)

i whas playing far cry, and i whas down in a dark tunnel and heard the mutants comming closer when my dad snekt up from behind ang skreamd "WHAT ARE YOU PLAYING" gadame i thougt i whas goingto shit my pants
after that i allways locks my dor when i playes


----------



## scythemouse (May 10, 2009)

Resident Remake: Imagine feeling safe and certain that you've got the zombie locked in the bathroom, that you thought he was too stupid to open it. Now imagine finding out you're wrong as he breaks through said door.


----------



## Laze (May 10, 2009)

Project Zero [or Fatal Frame if you're from across the pond], and those _AWFUL AWFUL AWFUL_ long armed lady ghosts you bump into after about an hours worth of playing. 

Oh, and the bit in Resident Evil 2 where you fall through the balcony in the Police Station's library. And the bit where the licker jumps through the one way mirror at you after you pick up something on the opposite side of the room.

Every time I play I know it's going to happen, and it still catches me out every single bloody time.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 10, 2009)

I remember taking a look through the Bottom of the Well in Ocarina of Time.  The creepy music combvined with the walls of skulls in the walls and creepy skull flamey thingies made it a very stressful dungeon to go into.  I remember a few times the music chased me out because I thought some horribly depraved thing was after me.


----------



## Sulfide (May 10, 2009)

"you completed the game"

That bites HARD


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 10, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I think I saw that on G4 once. Is that the game where a man with a giant pair of scissors is chasing you through a giant mansion or something?



yeah. Scissorman is also like every other slasher film villain, except he's so unrealistic with the pair of scissors he can't even give you the sense of intimidation like what Michael Meyers did. But he's still scary anyways when he comes out of nowhere.

And when i mean he's like every slasher film villain...he's immune to all forms of bodily harm. In Clock Tower fo the playstation I remember pushing a fax machine into him and in First fear, making him fall off the 2nd story platform, and in Clock Tower 3, making Scissorwoman fly into the oven.


----------



## Lukar (May 10, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> yeah. Scissorman is also like every other slasher film villain, except he's so unrealistic with the pair of scissors he can't even give you the sense of intimidation like what Michael Meyers did. But he's still scary anyways when he comes out of nowhere.
> 
> And when i mean he's like every slasher film villain...he's immune to all forms of bodily harm. In Clock Tower fo the playstation I remember pushing a fax machine into him and in First fear, making him fall off the 2nd story platform, and in Clock Tower 3, making Scissorwoman fly into the oven.



He sounds like he's related to Jesus.


----------



## Snack (May 11, 2009)

Game: Bioshock

There is this room. It's flooded. There's a bunch of goodies on a desk on the opposite side of the room. You go in to pick the stuff up, turn around to see if you've missed anything, and standing there, breathing down your neck for who knows how long is a friggin splicer. 

Scariest moment I can think of.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 11, 2009)

Thusly that proves you shouldnt go stealing stuff from desks.

Or look up at Giant Suicide Commiting Moons.  Especially on the third Day. Majoras Mask.  Scared the crud out of me with that, or just startled me uneededly.


----------



## LeCardt (May 12, 2009)

Ovenman. 

Seriously, fuck the Ovenman.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 12, 2009)

LeCardt said:


> Ovenman.
> 
> Seriously, fuck the Ovenman.



The Ovenman is hilarious every time after the first. Or maybe even the first, I don't know how easily you get scared.


----------



## Isen (May 13, 2009)

foxxtrot23 said:


> Game: Bioshock
> 
> There is this room. It's flooded. There's a bunch of goodies on a desk on the opposite side of the room. You go in to pick the stuff up, turn around to see if you've missed anything, and standing there, breathing down your neck for who knows how long is a friggin splicer.
> 
> Scariest moment I can think of.


The dentist in the medical bay startled the crap out of me.

MY scariest moment, though, would have to be the basement in the last level of Condemned.  You're forced to put away your weapon and flashlight if you want to use that dim little UV lamp to collect evidence.  I jumped after I saw my purple silhouette in the mirror.  I realized it was me, laughed a little, and then noticed something in the mirror move.  It was the figure of a man standing behind me, pipe raised mid swing.  

Also, the mannequins.  Holy crap, the mannequins...My language went to hell while I played that game.


----------



## Lemoncholic (May 15, 2009)

I've had a few, like on red steel where the lights are off in the level where a guy obsessed with rabbits "wants to play a game". I was walking down a dark corridor and what I thought were two lights started running away and then disappeared, when I trying to work out how lights could move, they popped up from behind the corner and started shooting at me... Only then I realised they weren't lights.

And on oblivion having ran away from miscarcand days ago, I finally got arrested for being too upfront with the dark brotherhood stuff. When I got out of prison I started running and got a fireball in the back, turned around and jumped when I saw the king of miscarcand and two zombies. Luckily the guard aren't  as easily shocked as I am.

Oh and the feeling of impending doom as a reaper on RE5 creeps towards you and as you go to shoot the white thing on it's stomach you hear the click that reminds you you've used all your ammo. I've had loads I guess I'm easily shocked.

That being said I played all of the FEAR 2 demo without blinking, though I hate children more than I did before.


----------



## Sernion (May 15, 2009)

More like a surprising than scary but I jump a little every time a window breaks in Resident Evil 3. The sound effect is way high compared to the other sound effects :|.

Also in L4D, it creeps me out whenever I die as a smoker and the camera zooms into the smoker's face.


----------



## Diego117 (May 16, 2009)

Gears of War 2 playing horde with a couple of friends at River on Hardcore.

We got to level 50. In one of the many failed attempts to beat level 50, we were running to grab all the power weapons after we re-spawned. I made a beeline for the Boltok pistol and was going to hole up in one of the bases. I turn the corner to find that a couple of Mulchers, a few grubs, and a couple of beast riders spawned right in my face. We all screamed like little girls and died in the most horrible way. 

I would hate to see level 50 on Insane.


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 16, 2009)

That one part in Resident Evil 2 where you're in the small closed off area and when you open the door and it shows the sequence of you opening it or whatever, zombies suddenly just POP out as you open it, that scared the SHIT out of me, I wasn't expecting it at all, I even fired at them out of panic.


----------



## Envy (May 17, 2009)

Hmmm... a tough call
Two that spring to mind are from Eversion and The White Chamber. And a lot of Slinet Hill 3, though that has so many it's hard to tell.

In Eversion, the first time you see a hand, or the part where it immediately switched from world 5-1 to 5-5 or something. Also, 'I see you.' If you've played, you know what that last one is.

The White Chamber has a part where you walk down a hallway. Each time the screen changes the background noise gets progressively disturbing, and the backgrounds become more animated, such as a disembodied eye randomly darting around. It's an excellent atmosphere.

Silent Hill 3.... Has a lot. It was the first I played, and although I have 2 I've not played it just yet. (I got it last week! ) However... I'd say the first time you hear the Pendulums. They're movements arn't bad... it's the fact that them moving makes this horrible metal-on-metal grinding noise. Theres also the entire hospital area, which I count as the scariest level in the game.


----------



## Jahd (May 17, 2009)

Ecco the dolphin...from the moment the Vortex come into play. The stages 'The Tube' and 'The Machine'.

Cute little dolphin game my giddy arse.


----------



## Beastcub (May 17, 2009)

ocarina of time was my first ever 3D game (first ever with a joystick for that matter)which i played when i was 13...
when Gohma the first boss (huge spider-like scorpion thing with one eye) fell from the ceiling and went after link i had to pause and scream at it and got 6 game overs trying to kill it

after that though nothing freaked me out that bad (and now i can kill it in about 30 seconds)


----------



## Beastcub (May 17, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> I remember taking a look through the Bottom of the Well in Ocarina of Time.  The creepy music combvined with the walls of skulls in the walls and creepy skull flamey thingies made it a very stressful dungeon to go into.  I remember a few times the music chased me out because I thought some horribly depraved thing was after me.




remember the room with hands comming out of the floor and you HAVE to let one grab you so the mini boss will come out which is some creepy ass white thing with syth hands and a long neck that holds its head back all strange and you are frozen untill it bites you and then it will let go and you have to kill it before it dissapears in a mass of toxic gas....

i HATED that thing


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 17, 2009)

The ending of Dead Space, with me sitting two feet away from the tv.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 17, 2009)

For me?

I was like, 12, sitting with my friend in front of the TV playing Silent Hill 2. It was like, 11 at night. The house was empty except for the two of us. This is pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## nikulai (May 17, 2009)

Silent hill 3

One of the last places in the game, lots of coffee, tiredness and also no light but that of the Tv. Seariously I almost had a heart attack running .


----------



## Envy (May 17, 2009)

^ I'm curious; what place was that? :0


----------



## CaptainCougar (May 18, 2009)

First time playing Fallout 3 and a mole jumped on my head.


Good times.


----------



## Psi Xen (May 18, 2009)

CaptainCougar said:


> First time playing Fallout 3 and a mole jumped on my head.
> 
> 
> Good times.


 

I completely agree with this.  In fact, it still freaks me out whenever a creature of the Capital Wastelands creeps up on me and bites a chunk of flesh out of me.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (May 18, 2009)

Two pages and no one mentioned the Shalebridge Cradle?

What a failure.


----------



## Kao (May 18, 2009)

nikulai said:


> Silent hill 3
> 
> One of the last places in the game, lots of coffee, tiredness and also no light but that of the Tv. Seariously I almost had a heart attack running .



Trust you to have a coffee fueled moment...

Suprisingly enough I don't normally get scared by games. In fact the only time I've really jumped while playing a game was when one of my mates somehow managed to get under my desk while I was playing (god knows how I didn't notice) and then burst out between my legs screaming... I jumped massively then!


----------



## frisse (May 18, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> For me?
> 
> I was like, 12, sitting with my friend in front of the TV playing Silent Hill 2. It was like, 11 at night. The house was empty except for the two of us. This is pretty self-explanatory.




i got bored when i played Silent Hill 2 i almost fell asleap


----------



## Alex0902 (May 18, 2009)

My expirences in Silent Hill, 1-4 were all horrifying, especially the hospital in SH4. SH3's haunted mansion was pretty crazy too.

The SCU Building in Condemned 2: Bloodshot gave me goosebumps, as did the school level in Condemned: Criminal Origins. (Mr. Tibbets)


----------



## Ziff (May 18, 2009)

I was playing TF2 as Scout and I was GOOD! That made me scared the **** out of me!


----------



## Kao (May 19, 2009)

minx112 said:


> I was playing TF2 as Scout and I was GOOD! That made me scared the **** out of me!



lol  I suck arse at scout unless its a unarmed fun match =)


----------



## nikulai (May 19, 2009)

Envy said:


> ^ I'm curious; what place was that? :0



Oh god now your asking . Ermm....
*checks game faqs to try and ring a bell*
The church I believe, near the end. Ah good times .


----------



## nikulai (May 19, 2009)

Kao said:


> Trust you to have a coffee fueled moment...
> 
> Suprisingly enough I don't normally get scared by games. In fact the only time I've really jumped while playing a game was when one of my mates somehow managed to get under my desk while I was playing (god knows how I didn't notice) and then burst out between my legs screaming... I jumped massively then!



I'm not THAT bad with cof... ok I am .


----------



## Kao (May 19, 2009)

nikulai said:


> I'm not THAT bad with cof... ok I am .



^^ I speaks the truth. So are you telling me that none of our precious WoW moments have been scary...?


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2009)

RE2, the licker that jumps through the two way mirror.  You all know what I'm talking about. It didn't help that I was probably 11 or 12 at the time.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 20, 2009)

frisse said:


> i got bored when i played Silent Hill 2 i almost fell asleap



Dude you're not human.


----------



## Envy (May 20, 2009)

Alex0902 said:


> My expirences in Silent Hill, 1-4 were all horrifying, especially the hospital in SH4. SH3's haunted mansion was pretty crazy too.



Really? :0 I alwasy considered that a really amusing diversion from the horror. I saw it as a light humourous diversion in an otherwise horrific game Xp


----------



## DarkPhoenix (May 20, 2009)

My scariest moment (that I can remember). Half life 2, walking round what i thought was a deserted building when a poison headcrab zombie burst though the wall right in front of me. I had the rocket launcher out at the time and it didnt end well.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 20, 2009)

Half Life 2- first got into Ravenholm and saw the sign and heard the blood curdling screech, ahh fuck. the i met father Gregori, ahh fuck i have to kill a mad priest with a shotgun.
Shellshock 2-bad game but vicious zombies infesting towns and tunnels ant day and night with limited ammo you burn right through. ahh fuck. thats putting the Vietnam in a videogame
Fallout 3-more of shit moment but still, Arlington Library trying to get the special ink for Button and a 10 mm knicks a BoS man, with a gatling laser and a freind, i ran to a small office and more came. Prepped and quickly fired the Exp. M.I.R.V., at point blank range.
another FO3 moment-i only had the Vault 101 security armor, my handgun, police baton, combat shotgun, and a .308 with 2 rounds. i came across Old Oleny, Deathclaw Sanctuary. i was flung 50ft easy, 2 oucasts were close by with a robo-brain. the first had a super sledge and second a minigun, right through them and the robo-brain, i equiped my .308 at point-blank range and fired both rounds it hits me, dead *GIANT SIGH OF RELIEF AND MORBID TRIUMPH* grabbed what i could and bugged out ASAP.


----------



## Vexer (May 20, 2009)

mine was F.E.A.R i was up to a part when i had to walk threw a long dim hallway (as usual) as i was walking nothing was happening so i calmed down (BIG MISTAKE) the lights all started moving crazily so i ran to the door but it slammed in my face, that made me jump bu when i turn around alma was right fucking there


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 20, 2009)

silent hill 2.... pyramid head... raping the manequins... scary o.o


----------



## Shino (May 21, 2009)

I think startle more than scare, but: the dark hall where your flashlight fails in HLÂ²:EP1(2?) and the subsequent train ride, and when DoG throws the car you're in across the chasm. Also, there were a few times in FalloutÂ³ where I was caught completely off-guard.

As far as actually scaring the crap out of me, the Ravenholm portion of HLÂ², and the game DoomÂ³. I acutally had to stop playing at one point because it caused an panic attack. (Of course, this was back in HS/College, so I was a bit more easily frightened then.)


----------



## Kao (May 21, 2009)

Shino said:


> the game DoomÂ³



I'll have to agree with you there, that game was freaky as hell. Not jumping scary but still deeply disturbing..


----------



## Sparticle (Jul 2, 2009)

By far its when the wax statues in bioshock start appearing around you then start to come to life. 
The Dunwich building in Fallout 3 is pretty freaky when furniture randomly flies across the room and when you find the weird statue that whispers.
also Tranquility Lane was pretty freaky too (thats my vision of hell)(if i believed in hell)


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 2, 2009)

Hmm... I'll try to remember.

Silent Hill 5 - I was yelling at my dad for turning out all the lights and closing the windows. I turned back and out of nowhere this huge freaking scissor limb thing appeared and almost decapitated me.

Oblivion. Yes Oblivion. - I was playing the other day without my invisibility crap on intentionally when the music got all battle-y. I was standing in the Jerall mountains, with my Duskfang ready when out of nowhere I get jumped by a grizzly.

Siren. The most epic survival horror game I've ever played - When did I get scared? Oh god, night missions with douchebags like Naoko Mihama or Risa Onda. Who was that teacher? I can only remember the little girl screaming, "Mrs. Takato! Help!" And OMG! When Yoriko saw Akira suicide. The look on her face was just bloodcurdling. And then Yoriko got shot. By Akira. I was like, "WTF!?" when Tamon shot his ass. I remember he was speaking oddly when he was laying on the ground all bloody and crap, I was thinking "WITCH" lol. There's also the whole idea that Hisako Yao is that nun from the legends, the one that ate the mermaid and became immortal. I figured that whole bit out once I read the story. Another freaky ass part? When Mrs. Takato had to find the little girl after bashing the principle to death with a crowbar. And she CHANGES HER PLACE EVERYTIME. So you never quite get her the first time. I remember opening a bathroom stall to a Shibito with a shovel. Bitch pummeled me. And then if you're on mission 2, you have to go up to the library, then wander back down to find the principal roaming the hallways with his trusty flashlight and knife. Then there was the school mission with Naoko Mihama. Oh my GOD that was horrible. I mean, I know the things mutate everyday, but there's an extent to "OMG, WTF IS THAT?" when you have two spider thingies chasing you accrossed a gym. Finding the Shibito Brain was kind of neat. I mean, he looked ultra cool. Lol. Siren is FULL of scary ass crap. And that stuff was all on the first day.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 2, 2009)

Warning! Your save file has been corrupted. 



The horror.


----------



## Northern_Wind (Jul 2, 2009)

While I was playing Fatal Frame 3/Project Zero 3, and I zoomed in the camera on this doll, and then suddenly, the doll looked up at me, and then a severed head fell down right in front of the doll. That scared the hell out of me.
I've also had a lot of scare-moments in Silent Hill 2. Can't remember too many of them, though...
Oh, and those creepy mannequins from Condemned 1 and 2... *shivers*


----------



## Tweek (Jul 2, 2009)

Silent Hill 3 in the hospital room with the mirror and bathtub...your reflection stops moving and begins to bleed this black gunk from every pore that crawls across the floor and up the walls until the whole reflection is black but the bathtub. Then it crawls up the tub and down the drain, coming out the *real* bathtub and coming towards you. I just yelled "Wow, F**K THAT," and ran out; that was so unnerving.


----------



## ForeverDante (Jul 2, 2009)

When I was younger playing resident evil 2 with the vol on high...at a certain part of the police station where the hands just push through the wall and grab you. I swear i flipped backwards off the couch and it fell over XD.


----------



## RocketxKnighter (Jul 3, 2009)

I only played the dead space dismeberment demo I thought it wasn't gonna be as easy as RE4 but damn I was so suprised how persistent the aliens were it wasn't really scary much also I did see the full game at my friends house once, its very intense in my opinion but it wasn't that scary.

Most resident evil games in the past were very scary, Nemesis from resident evil 3 and Crimson head zombies from RE1 remake are scary as hell, they persue you from one room to another, they are both faster than you, they turn up the worst time to keep you on your toes no matter what room you entered also nemesis just won't fucking die even if you beat him on hard mode everytime you meet him without having to use first aid sprays it still proves as a worthy scary intense challenge to all skillful RE daredevils.

Resident evil is more of a survial, horror and action game. RE4 and 5 are a joke they are not scary but RE4 had alot of brilliant work, game length, tons of deaths, secrets, alot of humour all put into one game which most games tend to lack these days but RE4 and 5 are no way near as scary, RE5 is good on coop only if your partner has a sense of humour to take the piss out this game.

Sillent Hill is the king of horror games I'm serious this is the game that has scared me more than any other horror game also makes even makes quite alot of people upset to see so many people die in unbeliveable deaths with the best horror story telling I've ever seen in a game also the sillent hill series has the best voice acting in video game history cause of the people you meet talk like how most human beeings would act in a situation. 

Actually thinking about it I haven't played SH for a long time so I might rent them off my friend again or complete the PSP game and experience it all again.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 3, 2009)

Being unable to play Baldur's Gate because my computer mucked up the installation process, so then I was stuck with no way to properly install or uninstall the not-working game.  I was chilled to my very bones.


----------



## Drbigt (Jul 3, 2009)

Eternal Darkness. The only time I was distorted what was real and what was game, as I saw a fly on the tv and went closer to shove it off, only to realize it was *in game, *then something really fucked up happened, I have no idea what exactly took place but the screen flashed suddenly and turned pitch black momentarily and I briefly heard nothing but weeping and whimpering and then it all was back to normal suddenly. It took no more than two seconds in that sobbing part. To my knowledge, that's not even supposed to happen, which made it even more scary. Then again, who knows, Eternal Darkness had tons of mind fuck parts.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jul 3, 2009)

Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem. 

There was the part where the peasant boy trying to find the vicar, and I entered one room with half a sanity bar and proceeded to fall to pieces. Just completely disintergrate as the boy screams. Not to mention the other time I went through a door and my head fell off on the other side and started to recite Poe at me. Freaked me the fuck out. 

Oh, and Fatal Frame. I didn't even get to the first ghost. The ambiance scared me. I'm a weenie. ;-;

And, yeah, Ocarina of Time got me too when I was 11 or 12. The Re-Deads in the bottom of the well and in Hyrule Castle Town after time passes were one thing. The Wallmasters in the Forest Temple were another. x_X


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 3, 2009)

the voice acting in resident evil 1.

seriously though
timesplitters FP where you find the shape shifty jo beth underground.
then again i suck at not being scared.


----------



## Envy (Jul 3, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> And, yeah, Ocarina of Time got me too when I was 11 or 12. The Re-Deads in the bottom of the well and in Hyrule Castle Town after time passes were one thing. The Wallmasters in the Forest Temple were another. x_X




just the Re-Deads? You must have blocked out the Dead Hand. X3


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jul 3, 2009)

Envy said:


> just the Re-Deads? You must have blocked out the Dead Hand. X3



By the time I got to the bottom of the Shadow Temple to that boss (though yes, that Temple gave me a few starts) I was older by a few years and it wasn't as suspenseful cause I was in god mode from my Gameshark. XP I just wanted to beat the game after a certain point.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 3, 2009)

Bathroom in Eternal Darkness.


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 5, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> the voice acting in resident evil 1.
> 
> seriously though
> timesplitters FP where you find the shape shifty jo beth underground.
> then again i suck at not being scared.




I was going to post that!
Internet high five ftw 
It's name was 'Jo Barf Creepy' btw


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Jul 5, 2009)

Dead Space

I'm slowly walking down a corrido-*HOLYSHITGIANTTENTACLEOUTTANOWHERE!!!*


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 5, 2009)

Ichabod said:


> I was going to post that!
> Internet high five ftw
> It's name was 'Jo Barf Creepy' btw


 

hey anouther splitters fan double hi-five.


----------



## Molotov (Jul 5, 2009)

Silent Hill: Just heading to the school area at night, walking inside with that mini flashlight, with them things limping around...turned that shit off. Scared both me and my uncle, XD.

...Oh, and uh RE2, interrogation room with the double-sided window. I know it's there but
WHY THE FUCK DOES IT STILL SCARE ME? ARGHS, DAMN YOU NINJA LICKER


----------



## bluewulf1 (Jul 5, 2009)

i hooked up a sub woofer to my ps2 and played re4 with the lights out. never try this at home kiddies. just hearing the los ganados come out of nowhere with the chainsaw scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 5, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> hey anouther splitters fan double hi-five.



Hell yes!, I really hope they actually make TS4


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 5, 2009)

Parasite Eve 2
I was like.. really young and decided to play my brothers game and he was in an area before the cave.. or sewer or something and there were giant goat things with long ass noses. I screamed like a little girl and ran off. XD

Oh about the same thing happened when I decided to play Silent Hill and was ambushed by mutant dogs =A=


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 5, 2009)

So I was playing Project: Tenka and I was in this somewhat frozen over area. I shot at an enemy that was about 20 feet away while on the ground and when I shot it it ran (well, scooted. It had no legs) over to me and I had gotten a face full of ass ugly gas mutant. I was in a half panic as it took all of less than a second to cover 20 feet. I killed it, but I was pretty much done for a little while.

And it's not like it's normal. They normally don't have that fast a running speed. It's just that on rare occasions an enemy will have the running speed far, far greater than other similar enemies.

Well, glad I sold that crap game some time ago.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 5, 2009)

Ichabod said:


> Hell yes!, I really hope they actually make TS4


 

after radical went under it looks like crysomethingtek will be making it.


on topic:    RE5 i so got raped by likerers, likers, likkers well raped by somthing anyway.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jul 7, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Bathroom in Eternal Darkness.



Ha! x3 I actually saved my game before going into the bathroom (was kinda fun to run around with a low sanity bar inside the house, freaky things happening were amusing) so I would occassionally load that save and go into the bathroom to see if it would still make me jump.

Lost it's charm after the 5th time or so. =P
But the bust heads watching me were still pretty freaky.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jul 7, 2009)

Martian Gothic - o hey a dead body WTFDIDITJUSTFLOATANDSTICKTOTHEWALL >_>
the ring website game >.> its effin creepy
Fatal Frame....the game is just creepy itself


----------



## KrystalsLover (Jul 7, 2009)

a resident evil regenerator on full volume...they are they scariests beasts ive seen.


Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess:
When your in hyrule field its good to know that bone wolves will pop up and scare the fur offa you...scariest experience...
walking into the field at night watching 16 bone wolves running at you...with the eerie music playing...


geist is a game that you have to fear...
You gotta see around corners, you gotta keep your health up...best part...unlimited ammo...

what you gotta fear in geist is:
Anti spectral weapons
the beast from the rift
the bugs
the rift bosses
the FIRST boss
almost every enemy in the game
the dark rooms
the empty rooms
unexplored area
having to reload
throwing a grenade and it not being effective
dissapating from this world
the creepy guy named "Volc"
your own body
the puzzles


----------



## Krevan (Jul 7, 2009)

Mmm I've had a few...

Silent Hill might give me one creep or two

But the scariest game Ive played lately has to be Dead Space. I got freaked out whenever those necromorphs that were invincible to gunfire came out. I get creeped out whenever I cant kill something and it forces me to run.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 7, 2009)

resident evil 1 when the cerberus jumps through the window.


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 7, 2009)

Most of mine involved being terrified of certain levels in Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask...God the Fire Temple got to me as a little kid, but I liked it there regardless. I can't remember much about that though.

I got Fatal Frame 2 for my birthday one year and was playing it happily. I had a few 'damn that's kinda creepy looking' or jumpy moments but I played through it mosty fine until...ntil I looked through a window in one of the houses. The Peek-A-Boo Boy showed his face for a split second and then disappeared leaving me in shock for a good moment.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 7, 2009)

I realy haven't plaed any horror games


----------



## Bacu (Jul 7, 2009)

HL2: EP2. When you're going through the building to get to the Jalopy. In one spot you turn a corner and see a Zombine banging on a closed door. Take him out, no problem. Open the door and you'll see some sort of small storage room full of dead bodies with some suit power and healthkits, awesome! I'm gonna go pick those up.

The door shuts behind you. Right as you touch the items, the lights short out and you realize that the corpses are actually zombies. I nearly cried. ; A;

Also, Eversion. Play it.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 7, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> I realy haven't plaed any horror games


 

Play Silent Hill. I've only played the first 2 games, but if you want scary, play the first. The second was more "mindfuck" than scary.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 7, 2009)

I was twelve or thirteen. It was late at night (maybe ten or eleven; this was before I started using the Internet or the phone until upwards of one in the morning). No one else was in the room. I had a game of The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker going. I was in the Earth Temple, standing before a big stone head with shiny eyes. Weird purple fog covered the floor in front of me, and there was no cheerful music to calm me down. I don't remember there being any music at all.
I tried to inch closer to the edge of the platform, so I moved Link toward the purple fog. Of course, due to the game's auto-jump feature, the green-garbed boy leapt off of the platform and landed amongst the fog. Suddenly the sound of heavy breaths came out of my television speakers. I was not expecting the fog to make any sort of noise, let alone something so terrifying.

Sometimes I also get attacked in Fallout 3 when I'm not expecting it. If the lights are off, I jump. Yeah, I'm a wimp. -.-;


----------



## KrystalsLover (Jul 7, 2009)

oh i forgot the redeads of the entire legend of zelda series...XD

they scare me to death...and they are pedophiles...in ocarana of time


----------



## Krevan (Jul 8, 2009)

Hah I can remember my scariest gaming moment.

It was in the Resident Evil remake for gamecube.

When you kill a zombie and you dont dispose of the body properly they come back in about an hour or so fast and strong.

Well the first zombie you kill in the game (I dont know but he seemed stronger than the others to me) he didnt come back to life for like five days so I felt safe everytime I would pass him. I would say something along the lines of "Hows the weather down there" or "Top of the morning Mr. Zombie"

But one day I entered that hallway and the body wasnt there anymore. I was in a state of WTF until I heard him screaming and he murdalized my ass. Son of a bish was playing dead the whole time haha.


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 8, 2009)

Dynasty Warriors 6 when I fought Lu Bu. That was pure freaking scary. Everytime I see Si Shui Gate or the province of Luo Yang, I just remember how he destroyed my steroids characters in two hits.

But in a more serious note. I agree. Redeads.


----------



## D Void (Jul 8, 2009)

Bioshock, when you go into the dentists and the mist comes down, first time it's fine second you turn away from the table with the tonic and BAM theres a splicer right in your face. I know it's coming but I still jump everytime.


----------



## Krevan (Jul 8, 2009)

Redeads scared the hell out of me with that scream they have when I was little.


----------



## Skittle (Jul 8, 2009)

Fatal Frame 2: There was a window and I looked through it. Lo and behold, a ghost pops up. I flip, throw the controller and just leave.

Same game, the fuckin' hanging doll room and when the one doll falls off the shelf. 

FUCK IT! The entire Fatal Frame series D:


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 8, 2009)

I would have to say when Majora's Mask first came out and I decided to put a transformation mask on. I was pretty young at the time, so when the scream came I ran, tripped over the table infront of me, and turned the game off. MM was still one of the best, and Link has to return to Terminia soon.


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 8, 2009)

Call of Juarez: Bound by Blood when I come from a bounty and a bunch of screaming Mexicans jump out from behind cacti and start pelting me with bullets.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 8, 2009)

The scariest moment I had was playing the expansion pack to F.E.A.R. It was dark out and everyone was sleeping but me. I was climbing up the just to have naked Alma come at me. I was like "OH MY FUCKING GOD"


----------



## Divus_Pennae (Jul 9, 2009)

Oblivion. Yes Oblivion. - I was playing the other day without my invisibility crap on intentionally when the music got all battle-y. I was standing in the Jerall mountains, with my Duskfang ready when out of nowhere I get jumped by a grizzly.


same thing happened to me when I was over at friends house.


----------



## Vinzin (Jul 9, 2009)

The Resident Evil remake (or REmake) for the Gamecube was one of those games that was bonechilling to the end, especially with the addition of new areas and more enemies (including the much welcomed and feared addition of the Crimson Heads)


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 9, 2009)

Divus_Pennae said:


> Oblivion. Yes Oblivion. - I was playing the other day without my invisibility crap on intentionally when the music got all battle-y. I was standing in the Jerall mountains, with my Duskfang ready when out of nowhere I get jumped by a grizzly.
> 
> 
> same thing happened to me when I was over at friends house.


 Quote button for a reason, sport. Lol


----------



## D Void (Jul 9, 2009)

Divus_Pennae said:


> Oblivion. Yes Oblivion. - I was playing the other day without my invisibility crap on intentionally when the music got all battle-y. I was standing in the Jerall mountains, with my Duskfang ready when out of nowhere I get jumped by a grizzly.
> 
> 
> same thing happened to me when I was over at friends house.


 
Trolls used to freak me out on that game, with there screaming and healing and swing of arms. They freaked me out I tended to try run. 
Hated the fighters guild for ages till I discovered they were weak to fire.
The beauty of being a master in destruction.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jul 11, 2009)

How in hell is it possible to be scared in vanilla Fo3?


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 11, 2009)

*DEAD HAND. FUCKING FUCK FUCK.*


----------



## Krevan (Jul 11, 2009)

Whats that from *Is scared now ((((*


----------



## Nemekh (Jul 12, 2009)

Scariest is tough... I usually don't find things scary in games these days 

3 months after I had finished Silent Hill1 in a single sit through made me terrified of the game when I was younger, I simply couldn't face it. At the time nothing bothered me at all! I also hated radio static for a while after 

One that sticks out in my mind when much younger was when my cousin and I were playing Sonic3&Knuckles when it was new, one of my fave games of all time. Sandopolis2 in the pyramid and the lights are getting dim. Ghosts appear but they're small and harmless. Then the lights go out and in the game and the ghosts grow larger and look menacing with their horns chasing after Sonic. We were both so scared we hid under the dining room table for about 10 minutes ><


----------



## dresil (Jul 12, 2009)

Anything Resident Evil 4 on Prefessional. Especially the Novistradors and those invisible bugs.


----------



## gigglingHyena (Jul 12, 2009)

The first Doom game to ever be released. I was just a kid back then (YES, a tiny darn kid, who never had seen a game before).

Dad walks away from the computer.

I get into the seat while he's afk (lulz).

After mashing the keyboard and learning how to shoot and walk around, I scarred myself for the rest of my life by gaming in Doom for a hour or two. Then he returns, and I had some really horrid nightmares the same day, lol.


----------



## Jonnaius (Jul 13, 2009)

I now have a new one. Its Left 4 Dead again. Standing in the middle of a destroyed warehouse, blood everywhere, one shot left on my shotgun, and a Witch. Somewhere. In. The. Room. You can't see it, but she keeps getting 'suprised' every time you move. You can't switch your torch on the look at her, or she'll attack (and her screams REALLY creep me out xD). You decide to slowly adva-BAAARF!!!!! Boomer bile everywhere, biggest horde I've ever seen come in, witch startled, cue 5 mins of solid screaming.... Me and my friend were just going 'OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD!' over and over xD

....yes, I'm a wuss. I'm scared of Dead Rising, for christs sake xD

EDIT: 





			
				Me said:
			
		

> Me and my friend were just going 'OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD!' over and over xD



This sounds SO wrong....We were in an internet cafÃ© as well  Kinky


----------



## KrystalsLover (Jul 13, 2009)

Jonnaius said:


> Me and my friend were just going 'OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD!' over and over xD


that is so fucking kinky XD

at least nobody said "its so big"


----------



## Fenra (Jul 13, 2009)

STALKER, midnight, headphones on with the sound up and lights off. Its nightime in the game and stormy, I'm just wandering between 2 camps when I see 2 small, what I think are lights on my screen, don't think anything of it untill I walk a little further, bump into something I can't see and a damn Bloodsucker uncloaks right in front of me, I jumped and freaked the hell out, particularily since I had no weapons drawn (increases movement speed and reduces the chance of wandering STALKER's acting aggresivly to you) to fight back and my rapid fumbling on the mouse only drew out the bolts so I sit there pelting it with bolts untill I die and reload, which incently didnt take long, It's what I get for playing it on the hardest difficulty heh


----------



## ShardtheWolf (Jul 14, 2009)

LOL DOOM 3'S BATHROOM! 
What happens in the game completely through me off. Before the infestation, you can walk into the guys bathroom and look into a mirror and you see yourself and your guy says somthing about being handsome. If you try it after the zombies come.. Heh heh suprise! It triggers a cutscene where your guy looks into the mirror and gets really close to it. Then it goes first person view but you don't have control yet. Sure enough your face starts to morph and your skin like falls off! By this point I'm fucking scared. Then, I insticktivly turn away from the mirror, only to find 6 zombies in mauling range.

That was the scariest part in the hole damn game and I was only the second level, with the weakest enemies. It was a good thing I only had a pistol and not the rocket lancher cause I would have blown the shit out of myself.


----------



## Xouls_klattic (Jul 15, 2009)

No matter how many times I play it, Resident Evil 3 for the PS one always gets me with nemisis,  I mean the guy has no lips, only says one words, and OF ALL THINGS HE CAN OPEN DOORS ON A PLATFORM THAT MOST BOSSES CAN'T.  I mean I am 20 now and that guys still scars me to death.  just sitting there enjoying the game......and heartbeats........blue screen with choices.......I can;t make up my mind.........and I run for it only to be chase by the guy without lips and a rockets launcher.    


      ()____()
      (  X  X )
      (    __ )
       (_n__n)


----------



## Xouls_klattic (Jul 15, 2009)

dude I totally have to agree with you.  and the one time I live I lucked out with a shotgun.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 16, 2009)

Hmm. Alone in the Dark The New Nightmare when lightning crashes and you see a flicker of monsters appear in the light, then disappear as soon as it goes away


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 16, 2009)

1) Locker scene in Silent Hill
2) Locker scene from Condemned.
3) Dogs and windows scene in Resident Evil.


----------



## Jonnaius (Jul 17, 2009)

KrystalsLover said:


> that is so fucking kinky XD
> 
> at least nobody said "its so big"



Actually.....When a Tank appeared for the first time, he shouted 'FUCKING HELL, ITS HUGE!' and I just sat and screamed like a 4 year old girl xD It got even worse when I was shotgunning it in the face, and going 'yes....yes...come on!...yes...yes.....[Tank Dies] OH YEEES!!!!!!!!!' 

Everyone in there was getting worried xD

I also now have a more scary gaming moment. Its in real life, its pissing it down, and my friend is coming over. I look out the window to see someone in a black hoodie and black trousers sprinting towards the window. I nearly shit myself, he looked so much like a hunter xD Playing L4D's made me paranoid now xD


----------



## BloodMoonRising (Jul 17, 2009)

Scariest? Well, I was playing F.E.A.R. for the first time and I was about to jump into a pool of water. Suddenly the screen goes white and I find myself waist-deep in a hallway of blood. I try to get out, but as I open the door, a corpse comes alive, jumps out at me, and wraps its arms around my neck.

My heart skipped a few beats after that one.


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Jul 18, 2009)

Any scenes from any of the three _((soon to be four on the Wii))_ Fatal Frame games. For those who played it, they know what I mean and if you haven't well you should. It will scare the crap out of you.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 18, 2009)

Krevan said:


> Whats that from *Is scared now ((((*



Legend of Zelda, I remember fighting one of them.


----------

